# Childrens Python Costing



## Slytherin00 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi peoples, so being a uni student I dont really have a large disposable income and hopefully next week I'll be getting a snake, now my question that im probably looking at paying a max of 200-220 for like a Childrens/Stimsons/Spotted and I was wondering is that a reasonable price to expect

I ask because I saw there was this Childrens Python going for $300 and to me that seemed abit pricey and was wondering is my max amount im willing to pay way under what is considered to be the norm for these relatively basic species?


----------



## bk201 (Nov 3, 2012)

hatchlings anywhere from 100-250 150 seems to be common just be careful to make sure they are feeding and from someone who takes pride in what they do


----------



## saximus (Nov 3, 2012)

Unless it's a morph I'd personally never pay $300 for a childreni but any animal is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it. You should easily find an Ant for that price range though. Like BK said, just make sure it's feeding and everything properly. Also, you might want to keep in mind that the cost of the animal is usually the cheapest part. The enclosure and heating equipment are usually the really expensive part and then you will be feeding it every week and it will add to your electricity bill. Make sure you are able to cover that on a regular basis too.


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh ok awesome glad to know that was kinda a little over priced. And Yeah i've got the enclosure and heating set up im literally on the home stretch all i need is the snake. 

I guess I can be very impatient when I really want something, this next week will feel like a whole year just waiting til next monday


----------



## Gruni (Nov 3, 2012)

I paid $120 for my yearling spotted, but most of the snakes available at the time were younger and around $150-$175.


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 3, 2012)

If it's from a breeder not a shop, i'd say 300 is a bit wishful on the breeders part. If it's from a shop, a little advice - don't buy from a shop!!!

150-200 is the upper end of the scale for most(standard) Ant. species...


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh thats good, cos I thought that a reasonable price would be like 150 maybe 170. 

And why not buy from a pet shop? and its also kinda hard though being in cairns with limited breeders, well I mean I've contacted several breeders and none of them have gotten back to me


----------



## Leeloofluff (Nov 4, 2012)

Alot of people will say that buying from a shop is a ripoff as its too expensive. Which in most cases its more pricey. Because shops have to pay the breeder, the staff to look after it and make some profit. But depending on the shop, it can be a great experience. As long as the animals are housed well, with enough space, hide and water and heat and they are clean, there isnt a reason not to buy. I got my first snake from a pet store, and it was great to have the support of good staff to help me. 
Just has ro be a good shop withngood staff thats all. All the best!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 4, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> Oh thats good, cos I thought that a reasonable price would be like 150 maybe 170.
> 
> And why not buy from a pet shop? and its also kinda hard though being in cairns with limited breeders, well I mean I've contacted several breeders and none of them have gotten back to me



Coz petshops usually charge you double the price a breeder would  Also, more choice from a breeder and you will get accurate information/advice from a breeder.... which is quite rare from a petshop (my personal experience only):lol:


----------



## damian83 (Nov 4, 2012)

Remember there is always the option of buying one from another breeder and having it freighted for less than that so you know what your getting and who from.... I paid 100 for mine a year ago that XONT bite lol, just depends on the breeders......good luck with the hunt....


----------



## Gruni (Nov 4, 2012)

We're just coming into the breeding season at the moment so you may well find someone on here who is close to if not in Cairns will post some good deals. I bought mine from Tamworth which is 2 1/2hrs from here because I couldn't find anything locally, it was a good excuse for a road trip with a mate who knew about snakes to come checkout the breeders setup and the quality of the snake. I couldn't be happier with mine.


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 4, 2012)

Leeloofluff said:


> Alot of people will say that buying from a shop is a ripoff as its too expensive. Which in most cases its more pricey. Because shops have to pay the breeder, the staff to look after it and make some profit. But depending on the shop, it can be a great experience.* As long as the animals are housed well, with enough space, hide and water and heat and they are clean,* there isnt a reason not to buy. I got my first snake from a pet store, and it was great to have the support of good staff to help me.
> Just has ro be a good shop withngood staff thats all. All the best!



Sadly, this is a big part of the reason not to, many shops have no idea of the specific requirements of snakes...

- - - Updated - - -



damian83 said:


> Remember there is always the option of buying one from another breeder and having it freighted for less than that so you know what your getting and who from.... I paid 100 for mine a year ago that XONT bite lol, just depends on the breeders......good luck with the hunt....



This is also a very good option. I just bought two juvie high yellow diamond x jungle sibs myself yesterday from a breeder in QLD. Been looking everywhere for high yellows down here as they're hard to come by with not much luck, or a crazy price tag when I do find them. Even with the cost of freight, buying two from a breeder interstate is costing less than half what I've seen most advertised for sale when they come up...

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-snakes-43/georgetown-stimson-hatchlings-194907/

Look at that, popped up today!


----------



## Gruni (Nov 4, 2012)

If you are genuinely looking for something and more or less ready to buy PM me and I will give you a contact who has some yearling Blonde Spotted pythons. I can vouch for the quality of his snakes and he is willing to freight.


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh thats sounds Great Gruni, I'll P.M. you soon. And it does seem that even with postage cost buying interstate or even from Brisbane works out to be like $100 less than pet stores.

Im kinda surprized about that really, I would have thought it to be the other way around


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 4, 2012)

Breeders are able to sell cheaper as less overheads generally, and the fact they usually have a fair amount of stock as opposed to a shop...


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 4, 2012)

Jacknifejimmy said:


> Breeders are able to sell cheaper as less overheads generally, and the fact they usually have a fair amount of stock as opposed to a shop...


plus there are alot of good breeders out there who are in it for the love of breeding so charge a fair price , unlike pet shops who are clearly in it for money some are good dont get me wrong but profit is a major factor in them staying a float


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 4, 2012)

If you were around the Brisbane area we could help you out at our reptile shop, Scales & Tails Reptile Outlet at Oxley. Experienced staff who are all reptile breeders themselves with many years experience, and our Antaresia start from just $160. Quality animals and good advice from experienced staff. Who could ask for more?


----------



## sanna (Nov 4, 2012)

Pet stores (the kind you get a puppy from) - no. Overpriced and generally do not know the specific keeping requirements. From the little experience that I have I have seen really dodgy python set-ups in normal pet stores with overcrowding and the wrong conditions. 
Reptile stores - yes. Reasonable prices, and they do know the specific keeping requirements for different reptiles (they'd be a pretty crappy reptile store if they didn't.)
Private breeders - generally the cheapest option, but just harder to gain access to a GOOD one. As with all pet stores, reptiles stores etc there are dodgy ones! But if you find one that you're confident with then go for it  Unless you know a breeder personally that you trust or somebody that can recommend a good breeder I'd go with the reptile store personally

I paid $220 for my stimson hatchling (I live in SA though, so prices are a bit more here.) But generally just normal spotteds and childrens are cheaper than stimsons in my experience. But worth it though, they are my favourite in the ant family 

Good luck! Keep us updated on what you decide to go with


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 4, 2012)

sanna said:


> Pet stores (the kind you get a puppy from) - no. Overpriced and generally do not know the specific keeping requirements. From the little experience that I have I have seen really dodgy python set-ups in normal pet stores with overcrowding and the wrong conditions.
> Reptile stores - yes. Reasonable prices, and they do know the specific keeping requirements for different reptiles (they'd be a pretty crappy reptile store if they didn't.)
> Private breeders - generally the cheapest option, but just harder to gain access to a GOOD one. As with all pet stores, reptiles stores etc there are dodgy ones! But if you find one that you're confident with then go for it  Unless you know a breeder personally that you trust or somebody that can recommend a good breeder I'd go with the reptile store personally
> 
> ...



Very true. However here in Qld, the only snakes/reptiles able to be purchased from 'pet shops' are Ants and beardies, so no one will start a 'reptile shop' because of the limitations of what they can legally sell.

Just from my experience and what I know, pet shops have to buy the snakes from a breeder for a reasonable price, then they have to pay rent on the shop, power, feed...... then they have to pay staff and all that goes along with that..... and of course tax :shock: Then they have to offer some sort of health guarantee.... so it is not the shops fault they have to charge so much for a snake.

I have found most of the staff at most of the petshops I go to, really know very little about reptiles


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 5, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> plus there are alot of good breeders out there who are in it for the love of breeding so charge a fair price , unlike pet shops who are clearly in it for money some are good dont get me wrong but profit is a major factor in them staying a float



+1


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 5, 2012)

By the looks of it I may just have to settle on a petshop, urrgh its so hard waiting so long to get your first snake


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 5, 2012)

Look in the for sales on here? Surely there is a breeder somewhere near you?


----------



## Gruni (Nov 5, 2012)

Even with freight you'll come in under $300. The other thing is you are buying at a bad time for want of a better word... it's just breeding time and as of Dec there will be heaps of hatchies that will be ready in Jan and you will be able to pick and choose.


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 5, 2012)

I had a look on the For Sales and seems that the best which it comes up with is for Brissy. And I know I picked such a bad time to become obessed with snakes. Like I can't wait til Jan/Feb I want one now.

I've kinda settled that I will have to have an adult snake which doesn't bother me that much its just findiing one in cairns which is so difficult urrgh. Well hopefully something comes up soon, and I need the price to be no more than 200


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 5, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> I had a look on the For Sales and seems that the best which it comes up with is for Brissy. And I know I picked such a bad time to become obessed with snakes. Like I can't wait til Jan/Feb I want one now.
> 
> I've kinda settled that I will have to have an adult snake which doesn't bother me that much its just findiing one in cairns which is so difficult urrgh. Well hopefully something comes up soon, and I need the price to be no more than 200



Look interstate for a breeder or private person that is selling, as said many times you'll get a better quality snake and it will be cheaper even with shipping...
That or learn some patience...


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 5, 2012)

you can get a nice hypo bredli for your price range..


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 5, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> I had a look on the For Sales and seems that the best which it comes up with is for Brissy. And I know I picked such a bad time to become obessed with snakes. Like I can't wait til Jan/Feb I want one now.
> 
> I've kinda settled that I will have to have an adult snake which doesn't bother me that much its just findiing one in cairns which is so difficult urrgh. Well hopefully something comes up soon, and I need the price to be no more than 200


personally id wait until breeding season , i put my woma on order with snake ranch at the start of their 20/20 offer last year as a result i had to wait months to get my snake , which was good , it gives you plenty of time to prepare yourself and just learn about them in general get on here pay attention and learn from the threads in the time it takes for you to get a hatchy 

imo you will be a better keeper for it and wont wind up asking why your snake wont eat next winter and why it hasn't pooped after a whole 5 days from its last feed ( not saying your like that just examples  ) i know it seems like a really long wait but it will pay off in the long run , this hobby is full of periods of waiting after every feed , you have to wait before you should handle , when their shedding its no handling until they've shed if you ever breed theirs alot of waiting there , get my point patience is a big part of this hobby good luck what ever you choose im sure you will be stoked


----------



## ViridisVixen (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey Guys! I've been doing alot of searching but haven't really found any info on how much Snake Ranch will be selling their Piebald Childrens for, does anybody have a remote idea or want to hazard a guess as to how much a serious keper will look to pay for one?


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 5, 2012)

ViridisVixen said:


> Hey Guys! I've been doing alot of searching but haven't really found any info on how much Snake Ranch will be selling their Piebald Childrens for, does anybody have a remote idea or want to hazard a guess as to how much a serious keper will look to pay for one?


me thinks lots , like thousands lots


----------



## ViridisVixen (Nov 5, 2012)

Of course!, it would be good to know now to start saving though!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 5, 2012)

ViridisVixen said:


> Of course!, it would be good to know now to start saving though!!!!!!!!!!


forgive me if i wind up being wrong im not really into ants , but im not sure if that project is very advanced , will probably be a few years yet until they sell any could be wrong though but you will probably find that thats why there isnt much of an idea on price except for lots , the albino spotteds will probably give a bit of a ball park figure but there isnt any other piebald morphs in aus legally that i know of so that could push their price up again


----------



## Gruni (Nov 5, 2012)

Sage advice from Thomasss and Jimmy, patience grasshopper, patience.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 5, 2012)

I still dont understand why they call this the NOW generation?


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 5, 2012)

Snowman said:


> I still dont understand why they call this the NOW generation?



I half agree with this comment and half take offence to it. Cos i've been wanting a snake for a coupe of months now and the last stretch trying to saving up for a snake, which is close to you is really hard. And like yes I get it is a patience hobby, with shedding and all that. But at least you have the snake, and you can watch even if you can't touch during that period

It's seems most people cos their working fulltime, can just you know go and get a snake straight a way, with little waiting period. Once I finally get my first snake, I won't mind how long it takes me to get my second. As they say when you run a 6.3km marathon the 300m is alot harder than the 6km


----------



## Snowman (Nov 5, 2012)

Nope I spent months looking for my first snake. For me I just didn't want any snake. It was my first one and I wanted it to be a nice specimen. Patience paid off in the end and I found a breeder that had really nice stock. 
Snakes aren't iPods. Take your time and get something nice.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 5, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> I get it is a patience hobby, with shedding and all that. But at least you have the snake, and *you can watch* even if you can't touch during that period


sorry gotta comment on this  there really isnt much to watch , they kinda just sit there in there hide and don't move for days/weeks on end it would be like watching grass grow  

anyway like i said go with what ever you choose but its only a few months difference waiting for a hatchy and you will get to see how tiny it really is and watch it grow over time anyways its up to you some people like to start out with an older snake


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 5, 2012)

Fine I'll just wait til Feb, so that means I would have waited 8 months in total. Well im sure it will be worth it. Its going to be so hard having to wait so long, espically when theres nothing you can do to move foward, you just have to sit there doing nothing urrgh, such fun


----------



## Gruni (Nov 5, 2012)

For a start, with a single income, mortgage, wife at uni two kids etc working full time means sweet F.A. for geting a snake 'when you feel like it'. 

As far as your reaction to being told to wait a bit and really look around... if you don't want advice from people who have been there and know what they are talking about, then why ask? You can buy a snake tomorrow and have it freighted to you for around $220 and you'll have a snake and then you'll see the variety that hits the market in three months and although you will still love your snake you will still think 'What if???'

If you are struggling for money look at how much extra you can save in that time and by reading and researching you might decide on a different variety that is out of your current price range, that may be even more to your liking than a standard Stmi or Mac. With your post about knowing Corn snakes are exotic but how can you get one and now this thread I am starting to think you are on a spontaneous trigger to a certain extent. Be aware too that your snake will be a twenty year companion potentially, you want to get it right.

But you are right I love watching my girl, there are nights where I hardly see her but when she is active or when I have her out she is a real character.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 5, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> Fine I'll just wait til Feb, so that means I would have waited 8 months in total. Well im sure it will be worth it. Its going to be so hard having to wait so long, espically when theres nothing you can do to move foward, you just have to sit there doing nothing urrgh, such fun


heeey no ones forcing you to wait you sound so down about if you want one now then start looking and theres heaps you can do to move forward keep searching the net and learning is one thing , maybe check out the antaresia freaks thread and try to pick out who you feel to be a more reputable breeder and ask some people who have bought off them what there like to deal with


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 5, 2012)

I would like to think im not a "spontaneous trigger", I simply havea large range of interest, the fact is I love ALL snakes. I know some people favor certain species but for me I think there all super awesome. Hence why I jump between so many

And yeah its abit disheartining searching and finding nothing, so I think I'll just wait around and see what happens. But i really think I need to save up abit for so my limit can go to at least $250 for freighting. I don't im just going to try and not think about it to much til I can actually afford to get one freighted


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 5, 2012)

I had to wait 8 years between giving up my herps and having the right circumstances to be able to own them again. A couple of months to find the right one is nothing, and will go faster than you think.

As people have said, in that time you can save more so afford better specimens or a different breed, and amass more knowledge so you're better prepared when your snake does arrive...


----------



## Stuart (Nov 5, 2012)

One of the primary reasons there are so many homeless and released animals around is because people know they want something, plan hard and then buy something because they are either too impatient to wait for the right one or because they come across a deal too good to be true. This means that while they have sated their initial want, they know deep down its not the perfect one so they keep looking and pass it on when they find something better. 

Its my personal opinion so I don't expect you to change your ideals, but think of the animal rather than yourself. Ok, it's a snake, I'm fairly sure it's not going to grow hair, dye it black and then sit under a bush listening to Nickleback (shudder) while pinning for you, but it still never got to make the choice of what it wanted. Remember, you are God to them...

Patience is a virtue mate..

(the above is so deep and profound -not- even I'm wondering if I should wipe the dribble off my chin and run for PM or smack the back of my own head)


----------



## Rowie (Nov 5, 2012)

Wait for the perfect snake. I'm impatient as all heck myself. But I was lucky enough to find exactly what I was after at the price I could afford just now. That being said, with my other pets, I waited months and months until I found exactly what I was looking for, ever though impulse kept tempting me to buy one that was close to what I wanted. I have had no regrets so far in waiting, though I feel I might have had I bought something that was not quite what I was after. Out of curiosity, you said on another thread you wanted a few different species of snake. Any particular reason your chasing a childrens only?

Sniper, I love your signature!


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Shauno (a member on here) just hatched some amazing looking childreni, he posted pics in the "Antaresia Freaks" thread, if u send him a pm im sure he'll give u details/prices on them. You would prob only have to wait a month or so for them to be ready aswell.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 5, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> I had a look on the For Sales and seems that the best which it comes up with is for Brissy. And I know I picked such a bad time to become obessed with snakes. Like I can't wait til Jan/Feb I want one now.
> 
> I've kinda settled that I will have to have an adult snake which doesn't bother me that much its just findiing one in cairns which is so difficult urrgh. Well hopefully something comes up soon, and I need the price to be no more than 200



I just looked at gumtree (sunshine coast area, Qld) and there are coastal hatchies for $135, a 2 yo mac for $150, and hypo bredlis for $180.... maybe someone would freight you one? I know half a dozen breeders who could prolly help you out? Most are on here? Why domt you start a thread asking if any breeders have any 'special' price snakes which they could freight to you?

Have you got your licence in order yet? That will cost $64 for the licence and $8 for the log book......


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well heres just an update guys, and im not sure how well you'll take this news seeming that the majority have kinda decided that I would be an unfit keeper and will abondon my snake but im to impatient.

But anyway I was talking to a guy who was selling geckos on Gumtree, and he's put me in touch with a breeder who has a couple of older snakes for sale in my price range. So I will be checking it out tomorrow


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 5, 2012)

Cool.... let us know how you get on... I am sure something good will turn up..... just would be good to get your licence done so when it does, you can snuffle it


----------



## Rowie (Nov 5, 2012)

As long as you are 100% happy with what you see I say go for it, but if have doubts over these snakes, maybe wait. 
Make sure you get what you want, not just the first thing you see and you'll be fine!

I'm excited for you! I hope you find what you are after!


----------



## damian83 (Nov 5, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> Fine I'll just wait til Feb, so that means I would have waited 8 months in total. Well im sure it will be worth it. Its going to be so hard having to wait so long, espically when theres nothing you can do to move foward, you just have to sit there doing nothing urrgh, such fun


I waited 18 months to find the right snake... without paying for a jag, better to get the right snake for you.....


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 5, 2012)

Aw yeah CaptinRatBag I've already got my license that was the first thing I got done, and the enclosures all set up and ready to go. And yeah Rowie what I think i've taken away from this thread is that. Is to make sure I am totally happy with it, or else I will just regret it later. But anyway I'll let you guys know how I get on


----------



## damian83 (Nov 5, 2012)

Gruni said:


> For a start, with a single income, mortgage, wife at uni two kids etc working full time means sweet F.A. for geting a snake 'when you feel like it'.
> 
> As far as your reaction to being told to wait a bit and really look around... if you don't want advice from people who have been there and know what they are talking about, then why ask? You can buy a snake tomorrow and have it freighted to you for around $220 and you'll have a snake and then you'll see the variety that hits the market in three months and although you will still love your snake you will still think 'What if???'
> 
> ...



Just like me wife and 3 girls one wage


----------



## Stuart (Nov 5, 2012)

Mate, it's an Internet forum. It full of opinions which are right or wrong depending on your view. One thing we agree on for the most part is, good luck and here's hoping your first reptile brings you as much joy as the rest of us experienced with ours

Good luck.

Stu


----------



## Doccee (Nov 6, 2012)

I got my Childrens hatchie for $100 back in March, got lucky too never a single problem sheds easily, smashes it's food no probs never refused a feed I can pick it up whenever I want and never had a snap even with it's food in my hand it won't touch it until I put it in feeding container. I hope you find what you are looking for at the right price, I think the snake picks you though, I may be silly but I swear they give you a wink and say pick me...lol.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 6, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> Well heres just an update guys, and im not sure how well you'll take this news seeming that the majority have kinda decided that I would be an unfit keeper and will abondon my snake but im to impatient.



I don't believe anyone has said that. We have just said that you have been going on about your budget etc and that if you waited and looked around you would win out. Having said that there is nothing wrong with older snakes (Skittles was 14 months when I got her and I love her to bits), they don't generally have feeding issues and you don't have to muck around with pinkies. 

If you have found a good snake at a good price more power to you. Hope you get a great snake, what breed did you does he have for you to look at?


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well I thought about what all of you guys said, and thought yeah I going to get a snake I really really love. So I went on the Far Sale part on here, and saw there was a Jungle hatchy in Brisbane, hopefully the seller gets the message today so that way I could have the snake by tonight


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 6, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> Well I thought about what all of you guys said, and thought yeah I going to get a snake I really really love. So I went on the Far Sale part on here, and saw there was a Jungle hatchy in Brisbane, hopefully the seller gets the message today so that way I could have the snake by tonight



Definately not the 'now' generation :lol:

You would have to give a seller time.... time for your $ to arrive and clear, then a day or so for the snake to be packaged appropriately.... then some courier time...... could take a few days to a week


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh god its true!! Im "Now" Generation kid lol. I resisted these culture so long to haha


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 6, 2012)

I am old.... I am from the hurry-the-fup generation


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 6, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I am old.... I am from the hurry-the-fup generation



I much prefer ur generation, this gen is full of, yeah im not gonna say :/


----------



## Gruni (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought you were from the _cement_ generation like me Captain... _have a cup harden up and accept you don't get everything you want._


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well tomorrow morning im off to go see that breeder for a Childrens/Spotted. I cant wait im pretty excited. Lol and yes I know what you all are thinking, I can feel your judgement through the screen


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 6, 2012)

Get a spottie..... big is beautiful


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 6, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Get a spottie..... big is beautiful



spotties have attitude!!!!! well mine does hehehe 

Cathy


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 15, 2012)

I found a blonde spotted and a regular spotted in a pet store the other day - both were 4 yrs old and lovely snakes - and I really wanted the blonde >< but they were asking $395 each! I sometimes wonder if these stores bother to check current market prices of animals. Really sad, since I am sure some idiot will actually pay that price and then do their research and realise they've been ripped off.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 15, 2012)

Xeaal, it has already been pointed out that the stores _simply cannot compete _with the price of a private breeder as they have overheads to do with wages, lease costs, utilities and feeding the animals aswell as trying to make some profit for the owners. Some of these stores also provide very good after sales service at least if they are a reptile specific store and not a general pet store.


----------



## Rob (Nov 15, 2012)

Gruni has already answered this adequately, but......



Xeaal said:


> Really sad, since I am sure some idiot will actually pay that price and then do their research and realise they've been ripped off.



I guess that is the price you pay for not doing your research first ?


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 15, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Very true. However here in Qld, the only snakes/reptiles able to be purchased from 'pet shops' are Ants and beardies, so no one will start a 'reptile shop' because of the limitations of what they can legally sell.
> 
> Just from my experience and what I know, pet shops have to buy the snakes from a breeder for a reasonable price, then they have to pay rent on the shop, power, feed...... then they have to pay staff and all that goes along with that..... and of course tax :shock: Then they have to offer some sort of health guarantee.... so it is not the shops fault they have to charge so much for a snake.
> 
> I have found most of the staff at most of the petshops I go to, really know very little about reptiles


In this instance you aren't exactly correct with regard to no-one opening a specialised reptile shop in Qld ......... we have a 'reptile shop' (Scales & Tails Reptile Outlet), not a pet shop, and we are in Qld. Our shop is situated at Shop 1a, 1118 Oxley Road, Oxley. Ph: (07) 3278 2888. Our staff are all experienced reptile keepers and breeders themselves so are able to offer the right advice. Our prices start at just $160 for Spotted Pythons so certainly not overpriced. Because we are so strict on quarantine we only buy in from a select client base so that we can guarantee our animals. Hence you get a quality animal, at the right price, from people experienced in the industry.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 15, 2012)

Joy from S & T said:


> In this instance you aren't exactly correct with regard to no-one opening a specialised reptile shop in Qld ......... we have a 'reptile shop' (Scales & Tails Reptile Outlet), not a pet shop, and we are in Qld. Our shop is situated at Shop 1a, 1118 Oxley Road, Oxley. Ph: (07) 3278 2888. Our staff are all experienced reptile keepers and breeders themselves so are able to offer the right advice. Our prices start at just $160 for Spotted Pythons so certainly not overpriced. Because we are so strict on quarantine we only buy in from a select client base so that we can guarantee our animals. Hence you get a quality animal, at the right price, from people experienced in the industry.



Nice plug for your shop 

You have just now stated that your shop isnt a pet shop..... it is a reptile shop.... so no 'pet shop' comments reflect anything to do with your shop?

You may notice that I said 'from my experience' with pet shops..... was how I started the comment. Then, you might notice that I was actually 'sticking up for' pet shops, not in any way knocking them.

Your shop sounds awesome, a shame you are not near me.... I would certainly like to see a well run reptile shop.

So, what animals are you legally allowed to sell thru the shop? I know anyone can sell anything after hours or 'not directly thru the shop'? So my comment that no one would open a reptile shop stands corrected...... however, I doubt anyone would attempt to open a dedicated reptile shop which can only sell very limited breeds of reptile (legally) unless they started as a breeder and knew the right way of going about selling a greater range.


----------



## Rob (Nov 15, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Your shop sounds awesome, a shame you are not near me.... I would certainly like to see a well run reptile shop.



It is indeed awesome, and a well run reptile shop. So much so that I took time out from my recent holiday on the Gold Coast to visit not once, but twice. 

I think it is safe to say that the Kuligowski family have a well-earnt reputation for being quality, honest breeders, and they are lovely people also. Much like Brian & the Herp Shop, you can't go wrong dealing with people who not only sell reptiles, but actively keep & breed them as well.

Credit should also go to Paul Bluey, who runs the aquarium next door - He maintains a quality setup as well.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 15, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> however, I doubt anyone would attempt to open a dedicated reptile shop which can only sell very limited breeds of reptile (legally) unless they started as a breeder and knew the right way of going about selling a greater range.



Once again I have to disagree. There's many reasons why someone would open a specialised reptile outlet and I can tell you that there's no way an experienced breeder would open one just to try to on sell his other animals. There's far easier ways of doing that. 
Anyway, back onto topic........ I hope the person who started this thread and was looking to buy a new antaresia has managed to find something suitable. If not, I'm sure we can help.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 15, 2012)

Next time I'm up on the gold coast I will definately have to visit S & T. I believe the OP ended up purchasing a Jungle.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 15, 2012)

Joy, the one thing that was asked in a bit of an awkward way but I was curious to the answer... what varieties can you sell through the store?


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 15, 2012)

Gruni, in Qld any reptile shop or pet shop can sell only what's on the Qld Commerical Licence.

The list is: 
Central Netted Dragons, Inland Bearded Dragons, Pogona henrylawsoni, Pink Tongued Lizard, Eastern Blue Tongued Lizard, Cunninghams Skink, Eastern Snake Necked Turtle, Saw Shelled Turtle, Krefts River Turtle, Murray Turtle, Thick Tailed Gecko, Rough Knob Tailed Gecko, Nephrurus amyae, Nephrurus levis, Children's Python, Spotted Python, and Stimson's Python.

That's it. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks, being in NSW I wasn't sure what was on the list up there. Bit of a shame that the snake choices are so limited but not a bad selection of other reptiles to my way of thinking.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 15, 2012)

That's right Gruni...... at least it's a start.


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 16, 2012)

Joy from S & T said:


> Once again I have to disagree. There's many reasons why someone would open a specialised reptile outlet and I can tell you that there's no way an experienced breeder would open one just to try to on sell his other animals. There's far easier ways of doing that.
> Anyway, back onto topic........ I hope the person who started this thread and was looking to buy a new antaresia has managed to find something suitable. If not, I'm sure we can help.



100% agree with Joy, with the amount of new morphs being bred in antaresia, blueys, beardies etc theres plenty of reason to open a specialty store dedicated to these animals! it doesnt take a genius to work that out, especially having the reputation and contacts Scales and Tails have its a no brainer. 

So Slythrin00 if you cant find anyone, hit uop Joy and the boys and they will be able to look after you no worries!

Smithy


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 16, 2012)

So Joy you guys don't freight hey? such a same, that one of the disadvantages living in cairns all the good reptiles are like near Brisbane. I did end up getting a Jungle Python though, its defianately testing me to say the least Im looking to something in antaresia family. Something which is generally alot more placid, cos im thinking I might have to sell/trade my Jungle to a more experienced keeper


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Nov 16, 2012)

We probably could organise to freight to you Slytherin.......... we try hard to give exceptional customer service. Give me a call on (07) 3278 2888 if you like or email me at [email protected] and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 17, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> So Joy you guys don't freight hey? such a same, that one of the disadvantages living in cairns all the good reptiles are like near Brisbane. I did end up getting a Jungle Python though, its defianately testing me to say the least Im looking to something in antaresia family. Something which is generally alot more placid, cos im thinking I might have to sell/trade my Jungle to a more experienced keeper


sorry mate but ive seen this coming the day you announced the fact you got a jungle , they put off alot of new keepers , stop rushing into things you where told by so many people that you would be a better keeper if you waited and actually did some good research , instead you just got the first animal you could , a feisty jungle and came on the day after you got it asking how to handle it , if you had of done some decent research then you would have left it to settle in 
do yourself and your snake a favour , if you do move the jungle on , dont rush into another purchase like you have you only just got the animal and you want to move it on because its feisty alot of snakes are like that ants as well


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 17, 2012)

I know, I shouldn't have rushed in. I spent 2 months researching ants and so I feel I have a good knowledge of them. But no one was selling and even when they were they never got back to me. So when the Jungle came along only did a small bit of research. I have definately failed as a snake keeper, its people like me who give snake keepers a bad name.

Im now prepared to wait for ages before I get that perfect Childrens/Stimson. I know some of them can be abit snappy but they seem to settle down with age and handling and its kind of hard to find an overly aggressive one. Like I say being in Cairns your opptunity to get any decent snake is very slim


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 17, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> I know, I shouldn't have rushed in. I spent 2 months researching ants and so I feel I have a good knowledge of them. But no one was selling and even when they were they never got back to me. So when the Jungle came along only did a small bit of research. I have definately failed as a snake keeper, its people like me who give snake keepers a bad name.
> 
> Im now prepared to wait for ages before I get that perfect Childrens/Stimson. I know some of them can be abit snappy but they seem to settle down with age and handling and its kind of hard to find an overly aggressive one. Like I say being in Cairns your opptunity to get any decent snake is very slim


you haven't failed you just need to get your priorities straight and not rush into it so much , if it where me and i wanted an ant i would have waited and got one in hatchling season like i was advised by so many 
but then again if i where in your situation id stick with it with my jungle , some snakes aren't handlers (ive got one) but you can still have them , see how it goes for a while if you are comfortable enough to get it out for cleaning etc and can still meet its needs even though its a feisty bugger then id keep it myself (thats just me) but if you find you cant do those things to keep it healthy then move it on it would be better for you and your snake


----------



## Gruni (Nov 17, 2012)

You have NO idea... 

You said a second ago that you will sell on or TRADE your jungle, that does not inspire hope of patience. Your jungle is a hatchy and even if he latched on he can't hurt you and you have no idea whether given time, patience and commitment your Jungle may well settle down and become a lovely snake, it can't do that in a week.

There are pelnty of threads on here and handlers who don't like Anterasias like Spotteds because they have encountered ones that are outright aggresive. If a baby jungle puts you off so will a narky Stimi/Mac/Childrens.


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree with you, but from what i've read Jungles are more prone to be aggressive than ants and it keeps playing in the back of mind that Jungles have that reputation, as where ants are more recommened for first timers because of their nature.

I will waited until I find a calm and placid Childrens, i'll ask the breeders what their temperment is like. I noticed a few sellers on here advertise there snakes to be calm. So I will wait for as long as need be. I will be asking around for getting a 2013 hatchy of a Childrens. It appears that they are the ideal snake

I mean I could keep my Jungle, but feel that another keeper would enjoy it far more than I would. I know rushing in was such a foolish mistake, I should have listened to the more experience breeders. Im hoping that if I can sell or give it away to a breeder who is willing to look after a Jungle then hopefully because it is still young the damage of my irresponsible actions will only be minamal on the snakes health, to think that I have jeopardized the snakes wellbeing would be my greatest unhappiness


----------



## Gruni (Nov 17, 2012)

Do what you want, you have so far and you will continue to.


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 17, 2012)

Then what do you suggest I should do then?


----------



## RedFox (Nov 17, 2012)

I personally would give the jungle a bit more time. Most hatchies are snappy, especially if they have just moved homes. Take your time getting it out of the click clack. Be as calm as you can as if you are worried you will probably freak it out. The worst thing that can happen is it bites you. Big deal it probably won't even break the skin.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 17, 2012)

Like I said you do what you want, enough advice has been thrown your way. I am not about to add any more than I already have but rather I'll sit here and see what the next few months bring for you and whatever snake you have.


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have no idea what im suppose to do. Im getting so emotional and upset, why didn't I just get a Childrens python. I f I was in Brisbane this would have never happened


----------



## RedFox (Nov 17, 2012)

If you are getting upset and emotional, here is what I would do...
1. Leave this thread alone and don't start any until you have made a decision. You really don't need others opinions as at the end of the day it is your decision.
2. Don't rush into any decision and get emotional. Give the jungle at least another week, by then you shouldnt be as emotional. If you still feel like you can't cope then move it on. 
3. It is going to be about a month until you can get a childreni, take your time and do some more research.

By the way I don't see how been in brizzy would have helped you still would have rushef into it.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 17, 2012)

You could do a few things.....
1/ Move to Briz-vegas
2/ Be patient, keep saving
3/ See a shrink 

 :lol:

edit: I wonder if you could get a 'python' app on your phone? or maybe on x-box? Wii? :lol:


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 18, 2012)

Im so over you lot seriously, next time just don't post ok


----------



## caliherp (Nov 18, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> Im so over you lot seriously, next time just don't post ok


Lol your asking others not to post on a forum? Here's an idea if you don't like to hear the truth, don't post on a public forum. Do you really expect people to sugar coat sugarcoat there responses just because you are getting emotional and make hasty decisions? That's not how it works.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 18, 2012)

Mate, compared to many threads on here you have nothing to bitch about. All of the replies have been quite polite and there hasn't been any name calling. If you are fed up try this on for size, someone comes to you and asks for advice several times and ignores everything you tell them and still they ask you for advice, what would you do?

Harden up princess it's a public forum that has offered you nothing but sound advice. You ignored all of it rushed in and grabbed something on impulse and now you aren't happy with it, how is that our fault? Man up and take ownership of your mistake, find a good home for your beautiful Jungle and buy a budgie!


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 18, 2012)

how dare you, im getting a childrens python and thats final, you all are just rude and disrespectful. though your probably racist would explain alot really


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 18, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> how dare you, im getting a childrens python and thats final, you all are just rude and disrespectful. though your probably racist would explain alot really


hahaha no ones said a single thing in this whole thread that is racist , people have told you whats what and they would of done the same if you where the colours of the bloody rainbow


----------



## Stuart (Nov 18, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> how dare you, im getting a childrens python and thats final, you all are just rude and disrespectful. though your probably racist would explain alot really


Easy on the personal insults mate, no one has done it to you. This thread is full of great recommendations for you but as this is not a dictatorship and we did not force you into a Jungle, it was you own choice. You seemed very keen to get an Ant and we all supported you and suddenly you ended up with a Jungle despite what you had heard about them, once again, your choice.

if you want to ask the questions and seek advice, its up to you to take from what we offer and make your decision If you choose to go against what those with experience have to say, don't expect our sympathy when the worst happens. Now, 2 things...

1. What do you ultimately want to own, regardless of where it is located and price and why? I'm sure there are a few members not yet put off by your attitude to help. 
and 
2. How did you age 4 years in a week?


----------



## Gruni (Nov 18, 2012)

PM sent sunshine... :evil:


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 18, 2012)

First time ive seen Gruni angry :/ cant blame ya tho
Whats the laws in Queensland about selling snakes just after u got them? here in NSW u have to wait at least 6 months after purchase before u can sell it.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 18, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> First time ive seen Gruni angry :/ cant blame ya tho
> Whats the laws in Queensland about selling snakes just after u got them? here in NSW u have to wait at least 6 months after purchase before u can sell it.



Yea, 6 months here too. I doubt if he actually has a snake at all, Just a troll I reckon  He has had so much good advice and offers of help from the family on here, he could have had exactly what he wanted with a little bit of patients. Goes to show, some people you just cant help.....


----------



## Gruni (Nov 18, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Goes to show, some people you just cant help.....



and it's illegal to shoot them. :lol:


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 18, 2012)

Op, why don't you put up a pic of your snakes enclosure, it may be too big which will stress your snake out. You shouldn't be trying to handle it if you have only just purchased it. If you get your husbandry correct you may find that your snake relaxes a lot more and is easier to handle.


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 18, 2012)

Um only a few people on this thread actually provided support and help. Like when I said there isn't any ant breeders here, for the most part not all the members on here basically just said oh well just wait just wait another 4-5 months. Yeah turns out the thats not actually helping thats being negative. Helping would be recommending sites/sellers.

And when I got to breaking point, and said you know this jungle is more than I can handle I was greeted not by helpful comments of "perhaps selling it to a more experienced breeder" or "Hey I know it can be hard, but keep trying" (though it must be noted that Redfox, did provide helpful advice like this). Instead I was greeted by comments such as "See a shrink" or "You have NO idea" was this helpful, actually no it wasn't. 

So im in the process of getting a Childrens Python and i'll post up some pics, and Ratbags and Gruni I would like to remind you or comments are not needed or wanted in my threads thank you


----------



## Irbz_27 (Nov 18, 2012)

Gruni said:


> If you are genuinely looking for something and more or less ready to buy PM me and I will give you a contact who has some yearling Blonde Spotted pythons. I can vouch for the quality of his snakes and he is willing to freight.



Pretty sure that post from gruni was offering you some assistance... Maybe you should sit down with mummy and let her help you read back over the thread mate as there are many more that are helpful. Everyone has offered plenty of advice, you've refused to take it. I guess you've got about 5 and 3/4 months to get used to the jungle. It might warm to you by then...


----------



## Gruni (Nov 18, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> "You have NO idea" was this helpful, actually no it wasn't.
> 
> So im in the process of getting a Childrens Python and i'll post up some pics, and Ratbags and Gruni I would like to remind you or comments are not needed or wanted in my threads thank you



Have a look at how much it took before you got THAT response. Any snake can be snappy and your jungle didn't even get benefit of the doubt before you wanted to off load it. You also have now been informed that you have 6months before you are allowed to sell it off your license. 

You may not want my comments but while you tar me with an ignorant brush I will post... Albino and the others know that I am probably one of the most supportive posters for noobs looking to get a good handle on what they are doing and I stand by my posts in this thread to that end. It takes a lot to pish me off and even so far I have yet to pull a card as low as _calling people racist_ like you have.

I advised you to be patient, I tried to hook you up with a breeder who could meet your needs right now, and telling you to wait a couple of months IS sound advice as there are breeders in your area who will have exactly what you were looking for in the current lot of hatchlings and in that time you will save more money for a stunning specimen. You wouldn't know good advice if it came and bit you in the face and I am willing to bet you won't even read this reply and take any of it onboard before you dis me again.


----------



## Irbz_27 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just curious, is stupid a race?


----------



## Variety (Nov 18, 2012)

I bought a snake out of impulse, Not proud of it but i would of loved the advice youre getting! I felt i owed it to the snake to stick it out and very glad i did. If you're getting rid of a snake because its snappy i honestly do not know what to tell you. Do you enjoy this hobby because it allows you to view beautiful animals or so you're given the oppurtunity to snuggle up to some cold scaley predators ?

You cannot ask for advice, not accept what you're being told then lash out at the people for being confused and frustrated. The people that frequent these forums are amazing people, they don't have to post and help you at all. They arn't getting anything from it other then knowing they're contributing to the amazing hobby we've all fallen in love with. 

ON TOPIC; Jungles are harder to care for then you're beginner snakes such as your macs and childrens but they arn't impossible to keep as a beginner. Seeing as you have little to no choice you're going to have to study and be patient. Understand that snakes arn't their for your beneffit to hold and to get out infront of your friends. Just learn to accept critisism and as difficult as it may be, know that these people here helping you are doing it out of their own good will and as long as you've got the determination to care for a jungle you'll be more then fine. 

Also don't get angry at posters for pointing out mistakes that you yourself have admitted to, 

Happy keeping -


----------



## Gruni (Nov 18, 2012)

I won't rise to that one openly Irbz. :lol: But you know how it is with common sense... it's not so common anymore.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 18, 2012)

Irbz_27 said:


> Just curious, is stupid a race?



If it is a race....... the op wins by a nose (roman) :lol:


----------



## Gruni (Nov 18, 2012)

Variety said:


> so you're given the oppurtunity to snuggle up to some cold scaley predators ?



You may need to check your heat mat settings Variety... :lol:


----------



## Variety (Nov 18, 2012)

haha was just trying to make it sound as off putting as i could! Also as we're on the subject of poor husbandry i do believe cold would still be acceptable


----------



## Irbz_27 (Nov 18, 2012)

About as common as the Siberian tigers in the pacific ocean with some people


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 18, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Op, why don't you put up a pic of your snakes enclosure, it may be too big which will stress your snake out. You shouldn't be trying to handle it if you have only just purchased it. If you get your husbandry correct you may find that your snake relaxes a lot more and is easier to handle.



If he has an enclosure... or snake


----------



## Irbz_27 (Nov 18, 2012)

Are you suggesting that he may keep it in his bedside drawer captain?


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 18, 2012)

Irbz_27 said:


> Are you suggesting that he may keep it in his bedside drawer captain?




If he does, he should definately brick it!


----------



## Blake182 (Nov 18, 2012)

Dude, you learn by your mistakes. Yes you should of done a lot of resurch befor hand, but it to late now, so saying your going to get rid of it cause is snappy ( ill take it if its free) every snake is snappy at frist, 
how long have you have it let it settle for a few weeks. 
Also my sister did the same thing as you she wanted a snake.. Next weeks she got one. Then made 100's of thread's about 
" my snake keeps striking at me " 
" when do snakes poo"
" how long can snakes hold there breath" 
so heaps of people have done it. 
But in a year or 2 you will regreat selling it or giving it a way. 
It like giving away you child cause it bites you, 


blakey


----------



## Alex72 (Nov 18, 2012)

:facepalm:

Can't believe no-one's called this yet but....
dibs on the jungle!
I'm sure it would make a great friend to my children's python...


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 18, 2012)

Irbz_27 said:


> About as common as the Siberian tigers in the pacific ocean with some people




They are really common.... I caught one the other day  I just kissed it and threw it back :lol:


While I was out fishing, spotted these two as well....


----------



## RedFox (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow alot has happened in this thread since I last looked at it. Firstly, OP I would think very carefully before accusing others of racism when there have been no racist remarks made. All you are doing is alienating yourself from members of the forum. Like what I advised earlier (and I serious suggest you take it this time) is leave this thread alone, calm down, and take your time making a decision. Saying things like "I'm getting a childrens and that's it" sound like you are making another brash decision. 

Secondly, waiting is excellent advice. The majority of the hobby is waiting, you get used to it. Alot of hatchies are available form mid dec onwards, if you had waited you would have had a lot more choice and ended up with something perfect. 

Thirdly, i grew up in Cairns and only moved to Melbourne in feb. I know what it is like. One of my friends used to keep and breed a variety of different pythons including childreni, she never had a problem getting quality stock shipped up. So that is no excuse. 



Irbz I wonder what happened to fulmer.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 18, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> Um only a few people on this thread actually provided support and help.u


do i really have to multi quote every single piece of useful advice that gruni , rat bag myself and many many others have given you through out this thread , its going to be one bloody long post full of quotes if i do , doubt ill be able to fit them all into one post


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 18, 2012)

RedFox said:


> Irbz I wonder what happened to fulmer.



I think he decided to with-drawer?


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 18, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> Dude, you learn by your mistakes. Yes you should of done a lot of resurch befor hand, but it to late now, so saying your going to get rid of it cause is snappy ( ill take it if its free) every snake is snappy at frist,
> how long have you have it let it settle for a few weeks.
> Also my sister did the same thing as you she wanted a snake.. Next weeks she got one. Then made 100's of thread's about
> " my snake keeps striking at me "
> ...



Thank you for this advice Blakey, I think im going to stick it out. And its reassuring that you sister managed to get through a similar situation. Cos I will always wonder what happened to Francesca (the snake). Well she had just completed a shed, it looks like it came off clean, so I must be doing something right.

Tuesday I will brave it and begin to handle her (I'll post some pics, since apparently im keeping a non existent snake). and of course not only will it be the rewarding feeling of a having a beautiful and some what calm snake, but also showing people im not as dumb as i look


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 18, 2012)

Slytherin00 said:


> Thank you for this advice Blakey, I think im going to stick it out. And its reassuring that you sister managed to get through a similar situation. Cos I will always wonder what happened to Francesca (the snake). Well she had just completed a shed, it looks like it came off clean, so I must be doing something right.
> 
> Tuesday I will brave it and begin to handle her (I'll post some pics, since apparently im keeping a non existent snake). and of course not only will it be the rewarding feeling of a having a beautiful and some what calm snake, but also showing people im not as dumb as i look



I can assure you that people didn't think you were dumb because of your looks.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 18, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I can assure you that people didn't think you were dumb because of your looks.




Yeah, I based it on what he says? :shock:


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 18, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I can assure you that people didn't think you were dumb because of your looks.


haha nope , i didn't anyway , my opinion is based solely on how he has presented himself through out this thread


----------



## Irbz_27 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hahaha good old fulmer...

I might just offer something somewhat constructive while I'm here about my experience... Op good to see that you've decided to persist. My first snake was a jungle, an while I'd done a fair bit of research before buying it, it was just general research. After looking at a few, I decided that a jungle was what I wanted... Then the specific research came. Started to worry at that point, everywhere I read there was comments about feisty jungles and how snappy they are... What was I getting myself in to. I'd made a decision though, regretfully at this stage I might add, so forward I went. He was an absolute **** for the first few weeks and I was thinking it was going to be a nightmare. Persistence paid off... Kept at it, and now he's a dream to handle. I've added 3 more jungles to the collection and haven't looked back even though I thought it was going to be a very short lived acquisition early on


----------



## Stuart (Nov 18, 2012)

Changing the profile pic might help 

Good to hear she shed mate, give it a day or so and then try feed her, then give her some more time to settle before handling her.

Just my 2c (Maybe if we relate advice to money, you might take it)


----------



## Irbz_27 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah definitely not judging the book by the cover here either...


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe put a pic of YOUR snake as your avatar?


----------



## Gruni (Nov 18, 2012)

If your snake was in it's shed cycle when you bought it (which it would have been as that is a 12 day cycle) it would explain a lot about why it was snappy and defensive.

Oh and BTW I judge people as I find them not how they look.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/new-babies-195150/ OP have a quick browse. Maybe you could get some tips.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 18, 2012)

Its good that uv'e decided to keep the jungle (tho technically u would have to anyway) good luck with taming it down, she may take a little while but with regular handling, she will settle, most jungles as they age will become docile, from my understanding they are more snappy for the first year of their life. Jungles are gorgeous pythons, whether she's snappy for the rest of her life (very unlikely) or as docile as a childrens python, they are still nice to have in any collection.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 18, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> 2. How did you age 4 years in a week?


good point sniper , im curious slytherin00 why did you change your age last i remember you where 18 , your years must be really short in cairns


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 18, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> good point sniper , im curious slytherin00 why did you change your age last i remember you where 18 , your years must be really short in cairns



Maybe he was in that much of a rush that even his age was forced to go quicker lol
Just kidding (i dont really wanna be the bad girl here lol)


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 18, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Maybe he was in that much of a rush that even his age was forced to go quicker lol
> Just kidding (i dont really wanna be the bad guy here lol)


i smell pie , porky kinda pie

:shockh albino your a guy , i thought you were a giwl


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 18, 2012)

yeh maybe i should edit that to girl ...better? lol
I would say fishy kinda pie.


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 19, 2012)

Um thomass im not sure what your talking about, i was born on Nov 18/11/ 92, and yesterday I was 19 and today was my birthday so that makes me 20. So unless you u got got confused and thought 19 was 18 I don't know. But seeming im always wrong I'll post a pic of my drivers license up here tomorrow to prove it


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 19, 2012)

:lol:





Is this thread still going? Yawwwwwwwn


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 19, 2012)

Happy birthday for yesterday 

Pic didnt work, wait yes it did. At 10 pages long yep


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah Ratbags this thread was meant to be over like ages ago. I asked joy if she freights her ants. Then people decided teasing Jay is an awesome way to past the time. So im offically signing out of this thread kiddos. So say what you want about me, im like so over pretty much all of you


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 19, 2012)

I would have been happy to freight a beautiful spotted up to you for cheap.

Then I read the rest of the thread. Uh, yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Colin (Nov 19, 2012)

Slitherin00 not all jungles are feisty, and if you persevere with them especially hatchies they may calm down a little once them get used to you. If it bites dont pull away or you may break its teeth and leave them in your hand etc. usually they will let go them themselves but if it bites and wont let go.. dont panic.. stay relaxed and gently let some luke warm water run on its head and mouth from a tap.. this usually works.. 

also if it keep striking at you then gently cover it with a tea towel or cloth and just reach under from behind it and pick it straight up.. you will be surprised how easily this works after a while.. you may get a few bites and nips but just ignore them. you will be fine.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 19, 2012)

I was almost tempted to pull together a multi quote of all his petulant comments about what he could afford/wanted/us and our ability to buy what ever we wanted etc but decided it wasn't worth the effort. My consolation came when Colin liked one of my posts telling it how it was rather than closing the thread the way he often does... Thanks Colin. 8)


----------



## RedFox (Nov 19, 2012)

The awkward moment when I find out the OP is older than me. I thought he was in high school[SUB]g[/SUB]. I completely missed the uni student bit. :shock:


----------



## Colin (Nov 19, 2012)

Gruni said:


> My consolation came when Colin liked one of my posts telling it how it was rather than closing the thread the way he often does... Thanks Colin. 8)



just a general comment not aimed at you gruni (your one of the more helpful members on here mate) many people may not realise but moderators do the job free and in our own time. Im at work at present and its very difficult to go through page apon page of countless threads so in many instances the easiest option is to close a thread. If people were nicer to each other on this site, more helpful, less sarcastic and posted less rubbish it would make our job easier and far less threads would get closed. The site is what YOU members make it.. so if it disappoints you at times it your own faults. 

So come on guy's step up and post some meaningful, helpful, interesting REPTILE stuff.. and less rubbish and unecessary posts please. 
thank you


----------



## Gruni (Nov 19, 2012)

I wasn't having a dig Colin, _(I know that and wasn't suggesting for a moment you were mate. I was just making a general comment in regards to closed threads as people always complain about this issue - Colin)_ I was very conscious of how any rebukes were worded because I know why you close a lot of the threads as they just get nasty. Looking back on tis thread a lot of advice and help was offered but we all got a bit fed up as nothing suited Slytherin and when he pulled the racist card it was a bit of a last straw.

I don't envy you modding a site with the volume of traffic APS has, I mod a smaller site for offroad fun and that can be hard enough when it's busy.


----------

